
I stopped producing trash and using toilet paper. It improved my life - zonotope
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/10/29/all-my-trash-for-a-year-fit-into-two-plastic-bags-heres-how-i-did-it/
======
michaelpinto
I don't know if everyone can go to this extreme, but when you think about the
fact that plastic can take up to 450 years to decay one wishes that there was
less waste in most packaging. What I've really noticed in fact is just how
many plastic items aren't even designed to be recycled. So an example every
time you buy a dress shirt those collar stiffeners will be here in the 25th
Century.

